# Newbie can't figure out why the BBQ sauce is NASTY!



## brendontw (Jan 19, 2013)

Hey all. I've been trying to get away from store bought BBQ sauces. I did but Jeff's run and sauce recipe. Loving the rub. However, I tried his sauce and another sauce recipe and they were awful. Now, maybe I don't know what "real" BBQ sauce is supposed to taste like, but anything I've had at a BBQ shop or from a store tastes nothing like what I have produced in the pan. 

Both sauces I made here at home have had very similar bad tastes. I did let the sauce simmer like I was supposed to, and did all of the right measurements (except I cut the entire recipe in half due to just trying it out) The sauce when done had an extremely strong scent to it that would singe the nose hairs and water your eyes if you didn't pull away immediately like I did, lol. And the taste was just as bad. Almost tasted like really screwed up ketchup. I will say the ketchup I'm using is a store brand ketchup and is a tad stronger than ketchup like Heinz, but I can't imagine that this minor different would make this sauce taste so bad. 

And neither sauces I made (the other one was quite similar to Jeff's just not as much ketchup) really had that BBQ type of flavor I'm looking for. Maybe some of you guys could enlighten me or tell me where I could possibly be going wrong?


----------



## daveomak (Jan 19, 2013)

Try the sauce on meat....  It ain't meant to be eaten straight from the jar....  Kinda like perfume... smells like crap in the bottle but on the right lady....... AWESOME.......


----------



## brendontw (Jan 19, 2013)

I could try it man but this stuff was NASTY tasting. I couldn't even muster up the courage to taste it a second time on the tip of my finger.


----------



## rgacat (Jan 19, 2013)

Did it scorch to the bottom of the pan?

rga


----------



## brendontw (Jan 19, 2013)

Yes it did a little bit both times.


----------



## rgacat (Jan 20, 2013)

That could have been the problem. Not saying for sure. I have made gallons of Jeff's sauce and only one time it was bitter and that was when I let it scorch a little. Nothing beats a good heavy bottom pot thin ones burn to easy.

Keep stirring.

rga


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 20, 2013)

Burnt is noticeable. Sounds to me like you are feeling the bite of the Vinegar. It would help to know where you live, tells us more about what your used to eating, and what Brand of Commercial BBQ Sauce you buy. Most are super sweet, low on vinegar and heat from Chiles and have added Smoke Flavor to make them general purpose...JJ


----------



## brendontw (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks guys. It Certainly tasted like vinegar. I'm in OKC. I usually have head country bbq sauce. Even KC Masterpiece sometimes. Both of which taste fine in the tip of my finger. I would like to know what would help me get this flavor. I am willing to try some of the other on meat though too if it will be more enjoyable that way.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jan 20, 2013)

IMHO if it tasted like screwed up ketchup you screwed up in measuring one or more of the ingredients, in this case probably the ketchup.


----------



## brendontw (Jan 20, 2013)

Definitely got the measurements correct. I was especially careful the second time.


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 20, 2013)

If it scorches...when can happen fast if you are not watching it...it does not taste as good.  What you may not like is the molasses...it can be strong.  Make sure you get a mild one.  Brer's brand can be very strong.  Get a non-sulfured store brand and see if that helps too.

My 2 cents.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 20, 2013)

Brendon...Give these recipes a shot. They go together and the final result is similar to KC Masterpiece...JJ

Mild Bubba Q Rub

1/2C Sugar in the Raw (Turbinado)

2T Sweet Paprika (Hungarian)

1T Kosher Salt

1T Chili Powder (contains some Cumin and Oregano) Ancho Chile is same without cumin, oregano etc.

1T Granulated Garlic

1T Granulated Onion

1tsp Black Pepper, more if you like

1/2tsp Grnd Allspice

Cayenne or Chipotle Pwd to taste, start with 1/2tsp and go from there.

KC Bubba Q Juice

2C Ketchup

1/2C Brown Mustard (Gulden's)

1/4C Apple Cider Vinegar

1/2C Molasses

2C Dark Brn Sugar

1T Tomato Paste

1T Mild Rub

1-2tsp Liquid Smoke

1tsp Worcestershire Sauce

Combine all and warm over low heat just until it starts to bubble. Simmer about 5 minutes, stirring very frequently, to combine flavors and to thicken slightly.

Use or pour into a sterile jar and refrigerate for up to 4 weeks.

Makes 3 1/2 Cups.


----------



## brendontw (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks! What do I use for the liquid in recipe one?


----------



## brendontw (Jan 20, 2013)

Oh, nevermind, the first one is just the rub.


----------



## linguica (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for the recipe Chef, KC is my favorite off the shelf sauce. Seems like the only BBQ sauce on sale any more is Kraft, and it terrible.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 21, 2013)

No Problem Guys...It is not exactly like KC but pretty close and the family, big Masterpiece fans, like it. If it is a bit too sweet for anybodies taste add some more Vinegar. You can bump the Heat with Cayenne, Chipotle or your fav Hot Sauce...JJ


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 21, 2013)

BrendonTW said:


> Oh, nevermind, the first one is just the rub.


Brendon, That Rub is great on any meat. It's my goto for Pork and for Chicken I add 1tsp of Poultry Seasoning.

These are two recipes I have used on Beef with success. First has a very South Western/ Texas flavor. The second is my Go To for anything Beef...JJ

Run for the Border Rub

2T Kosher Salt

2T Ancho Chile Powder

1T Chipotle Powder

1T Oregano, Mexican is preferred 

1T Gran Garlic

1T Gran Onion

1T Black Pepper

1T Cayenne

1-2tsp Gnd Cumin

1tsp Cocoa Powder

1/2tsp Cinnamon

Optional:

1T Tomato Powder

1/2C Turbinado Sugar (Sugar in the Raw)

Makes 3/4 to 1Cup Rub.

This stuff is HOT and full flavored with touch of Smokiness. Feel free to adjust the heat to your taste by playing with the amount of Chipotle and Cayenne Powder. All the ingredients except maybe the Tomato Powder is available at the Grocery Store. This stuff will also Kick Butt as the seasoning in a batch of Chili. 

Bubba Beef Rub

2T Turbinado Sugar

2T Kosher Salt

2T Black Peppercorns

1T Coriander Seed

1T Dry Minced Onion

1T Dry Minced Garlic

1tsp Allspice Berries

1tsp Mustard Seed

1tsp Dry Thyme Leaves

3 Bay Leaves, crumbled

1tsp Juniper Berries 

Add Cayenne if heat is desired.

All Spices are Whole and are toasted in a dry pan over Medium heat until fragrant. The Garlic and Onion do not need to be toasted.

Let the Spices cool then Grind in a cheapo Coffee Grinder until slightly less than Coarse. Mix with the Salt and Sugar. Store in an air tight container. Makes about a Half cup.


----------

